# Bild in Java einbinden



## airstyle (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben momentan ein mittelgrosses Javaprojekt in der Schule.

Habe jedoch noch nicht viel gemacht und ich möchte jetzt in mein Programm ein Bild einbinden. Ich arbeite mit Netbeans (bzw. muss vom Lehrer aus mit Netbeans arbeiten). Kann mir evt. jemand helfen? Kann man das direkt im netbeans?

Gruss Nico


----------



## DaKo (11. Dez 2006)

Wo möchtest du es denn einbinden?

Swing/AWT? JSP?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Dez 2006)

Man muss außerdem zwischen Applet und Applikation unterscheiden.


----------



## airstyle (11. Dez 2006)

Swing awt sind doch bibliotheken? das spielt mir keine rolle in welcher hauptsache ich kann es einbinden  

Ist eine Applikation..

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## WieselAc (11. Dez 2006)

Wenn kein Tipp fehler drin, sollte das gehen!


```
public class Picture extends JPanel {


    private Image pic;
  
    public Picture (Image image) {
        this.pic = image;
        setPreferredSize(new Dimension(pic.getWidth(this), pic.getHeight(this)));
    }

  

    public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawImage(pic, 0, 0, null);

    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        Picture r = new Picture (new ImageIcon(
                "mein\\Pfad\\zum\\bild.jpg")
                .getImage());

        JFrame f = new JFrame("Beispiel zum Anzeigen eines Bildes");
        f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        f.getContentPane().add(r);
        f.pack();
        f.setVisible(true);
    }

}
```

EDIT: Funzt. Is aber nur eine von 100 Möglichkeiten und nicht gerade die Beste. probier einfach mal ein bischen damit rum.


----------



## airstyle (12. Dez 2006)

ok werd ich auf jedenfall versuchen. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruss Nico


----------



## ErikW (12. Dez 2006)

new JLabel(new ImageIcon("bild.jpg"));


----------

